# calcium



## coping the best i can (Jul 14, 2002)

HelloI just found this board and it has been a help to me already. Some things I have found out by trial and error but I keep reading all this stuff everyone says about calcium ...WHAT ABOUT IT... how does it help I started taking it months ago just because I don't do any milk (sometimes i do sneak) and I do pay for it also.. anyway I take it for my bones so I thought .But i have been feeling better (sometimes). I know diet plays a big part in all crazy stuff but I don't have great will power so any really good advice will be great.


----------

